# unser hornissennest!!!



## katja (11. Aug. 2008)

hallo ihr lieben!

vielen hier habe ich schon von unseren netten mitbewohnern erzählt, bzw. vorgejammert  

heute mal ein paar "impressionen" vom nest, besser gesagt, von dem, was zu sehen ist und ein paar bewohnern......

los gehts


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Hi Katinka,

da fehlt aber noch eine Tonaufnahme


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Servus Katja, Servus Christine

Brrrrrruuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Genau - das wollt ich hören!


----------



## chromis (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Hallo Katja,

sind das tatsächlich __ Hornissen? Sieht mir größenmäßig eher nach __ Wespen aus 
Wenn's Hornissen sind, dann freu dich. Die halten zumindest die aufdringlichen Wespen auf Distanz und sind auch nicht angriffslustig.

http://www.hornissenschutz.de/inhalte.htm


----------



## Joachim (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

@Rainer
Also ich glaub nicht, das du damit Katja überzeugen kannst ...  

@Katja
Au Backe - und aus genau diesem Grund hab ich ein persönliches Problem mit "hinterlüfteten" Fasaden. Bei ner guten alten Abgeputzten Wand wär das ned passiert... 

Aber tröste dich, wir kämpfen bei uns gegen Ameisen - ich glaub das ist auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## katja (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

hallo ihr alle!

@rainer: es sind definitiv __ hornissen! du hättest mal im mai die königin sehen müssen.... 

und die von dir genannte seite kenne ich in- und auswendig!  hab da auch schon im forum geschrieben  

trotzdem danke! 

der einzige vorteil dieses nestes ist, dass wir wirklich keine __ wespen im garten haben, die uns beim essen oder so stören!


----------



## katja (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

ich muss jetzt mal probieren, ob ich die aufnahme auch hier rein bekomme!

falls es klappt, nicht schimpfen, ich hab ne recht alte digi und dann auch noch durch die scheibe gefilmt.... 

leider immer noch ohne ton 

es hat geklappt :freu


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Hallo Katja,

boahhhhh...das sind ganz schöne Brummer  

Warum probierst Du´s nicht ohne Scheibe?  

...ne, scherz...ich würd mich auch nicht reintraun  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Katja



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> es hat geklappt :freu



Das ist ja schön aber ich kann es nicht sehen!  

.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Windows Media Player ?


----------



## katja (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> ...ne, scherz...ich würd mich auch nicht reintraun




 reintraun? 


ich war drin, nämlich im esszimmer! 

raustraun tu ich mich auch, aber nicht sooo lange mit ausgestrecktem arm in richtung nest.....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

wenn du keine hastigen bewegungen machst tun die dir auch nix, sehen echt toll aus 
 
wenn du mal nicht mehr haben willst kennste ja die Bestimmungen wg. Umsiedeln usw.

Auf ein Gutes Zusammenleben  :freu


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Ich habe, als wir umgezogen sind, wegen "meinem" Hornissennest auch mal bei einem Fachmann angerufen....

Ich: 
"Schönen guten Tag! Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu einem Problem mit einem Hornissennest, weil...........

der Fachmann unterbricht mich eifrig: 
"Da müssen Sie keine Angst haben. Das sind wunderbare und sehr friedliche Tiere und.......

diesmal unterbrech ich ihn:
".......weil ich umziehe und "mein" Hornissennest bitte mitnehmen möchte!"

der Fachmann:
  "Das ist mal was neues!"

Ich find die toll!


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Hallo

http://www.vespa-crabro.de/inhalte.htm

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13912/?q=hornissen


----------



## katja (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

hallo!

es tut sich was neues an der hornissennestfront!

auf dem ersten bild könnt ihr gut die frisch geschlüpften jungköniginnen sehen. ob die da erstmal trocknen und aushärten? 

auf bild 2 und 3 dachten wir zuerst an einen kampf, aber dann sahen wir dass das wohl eine drohne auf einer jungkönigin ist, also paarung 

 mitten auf unserer terrasse.....schweinkram!


----------



## Martin a. B. (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Hallo 

Sie sind wirklich sehr friedlich! (Wenn man sie in Ruhe lässt) 
Habe auch regelmäßig alle 2 Jahre ein Volk in unserem alten Kamin. die mich dann regelmäßig abends, dem Licht folgend in meiner Werkstatt besuchten. Meißt so 10 Tiere. Saßen oder krabbelten ständig um meine Werkbank herum.Beeindruckend groß aber wirklich sehr friedfertig. Es gab nie einen Zwischenfall. Gottseidank! 
Und am Feierabend löschte ich in der Werkstatt das Licht, machte die Hofbeleuchtung an, und husch waren sie wieder alle draußen  

gruß 

Martin


----------



## gabi (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Hi,

so von wegen __ Hornissen und friedlich.

Im Sommer konnte ich folgendes beobachten.

Mehrere Bienen und __ Schwebfliegen an einer Kugeldistel. Plötzlich taucht eine __ Hornisse auf und greift sich eine Biene von hinten.

Schnipp, schnapp die Flügel ab, der Kopf und der Hinterleib folgen und ab nach Hause, die hungrige Brut wartet. Ich war entsetzt/fasziniert. Cèst la vie, wie der Franzose sagt.

Ich bin immer wieder staunender Beobachter der Natur um mich herum und bin begeistert wenn mir solche Beobachtungen gelingen.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Joachim (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

@Gabi
... und keene Foddos jemacht?


----------



## katja (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

na jetzt wirds ja immer besser!! 

GRUPPENSEX!

und das am frühen morgen und direkt vor dem terrassenfenster!!


----------



## Dr.J (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



Betreibst du etwa jetzt schon ein __ Hornissen-Bordell???  Ich bin entsetzt. Hoffentlich haben deine Kinder das nicht gesehen.


----------



## katja (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Betreibst du etwa jetzt schon ein __ Hornissen-Bordell???  Ich bin entsetzt.






  ich??? was kann ich denn dafür??? 


aber wir hatten vor kurzer zeit auswärtigen besuch übers wochenende, vielleicht hatten die nen negativen einfluss.......


----------



## Dr.J (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



> aber wir hatten vor kurzer zeit auswärtigen besuch übers wochenende, vielleicht hatten die nen negativen einfluss.......



Du hattest Besuch???  Da haben sich bestimmt nur welche verlaufen.


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest Besuch???  Da haben sich bestimmt nur welche verlaufen.



Jetzt kommt von Katja gleich der hier  - wetten!


----------



## katja (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest Besuch???  Da haben sich bestimmt nur welche verlaufen.




die "normale" haue reicht hier nicht mehr!!









und natürlich  



@elschen: wette gewonnen!


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> und natürlich
> 
> @elschen: wette gewonnen!



 das war mir sowas von klar


----------



## Barbor (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> das war mir sowas von klar



Hallo 

@Katja was hat Else denn jetzt gewonnen 


Lieben Gruß Ulli

Ps. die Fotos sind echt klasse, ich hätte mich da nicht rangetraut


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> was hat Else denn jetzt gewonnen



 Else hat recht gehabt. Das baut auf und motiviert. Sie ist dadurch zwei Zentimeter gewachsen und bei leichtem Übergewicht zählt jeder Millimeter. Reicht das nicht?


----------



## Barbor (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> : Sie ist dadurch zwei Zentimeter gewachsen und bei leichtem Übergewicht zählt jeder Millimeter. Reicht das nicht?




Hey Christine

Übergewicht gibt es nicht, bist vielleicht  (genauso wie ich ) nur zu klein für dein Gewicht. 

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## katja (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

sodele!

heute war nun ein sehr netter mann da und hat das nest "umgesiedelt". 

furchtbar viel sinn macht es zwar nicht mehr, aber die waben waren doch noch mit einigen jungköniginnen "gefüllt", die nun noch in aller ruhe schlüpfen können! 

das nest weiter da zu lassen ging einfach nicht mehr, weil die außenverkleidung
langsam aber sicher aufweichte und es ganz ordentlich da oben runter tropfte...(fäkalien und sonstige sauerei  )

anbei ein paar fotos und filmchen von der aktion (bissel viel "stoff", aber ich konnt mich nicht entscheiden  ), ich war natürlich hinter der scheibe 
und ich wär auch nicht freiwillig raus! 
nachdem er zweimal mit der faust ordentlich gegens holz gehämmert hat, war da auf einmal ne richtige hornissenwolke!!


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



zu früh gefreut!!!!!



als ich eben im wohnzimmer mir doch sehr bekannte brumm-, kratz- und fluggeräusche hörte, hab ich mal todesmutig ins "loch" fotografiert.....

 er hat tatsächlich ein recht großes stück mit x-tieren übersehen!

die versuchen natürlich nun krampfhaft den rest zu wärmen und wieder weiter aufzubauen!!

hört das denn nie auf? 

seht selbst, was ich meine....


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Och nööö, Katja,

das ist ja fürchterlich!:shock 

Da muss der gute Mann wohl nochmal ran.


----------



## Inken (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss der gute Mann wohl nochmal ran.



Genau! 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Tiere entsprechend schlecht gelaunt sind... Seid bloß vorsichtig!


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

sodele!

ich hab gerade mit ihm telefoniert, er kommt heute mittag, den rest einsammeln! 

hoffentlich ist dann ruhe! :beeten 



ne inken, die sind friedlich wie immer, also angst braucht man vor denen wirklich nicht zu haben!


----------



## Inken (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

 Dann wünsch ich euch viel Erfolg für heute Mittag!

Wohin werden sie denn eigentlich umgesiedelt?


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

so, es ist vollbracht und bis auf ein paar, die sich partout nicht einsaugen lassen wollten, ist jetzt ruhe im karton! :freu



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin werden sie denn eigentlich umgesiedelt?



der gute mann hat den kasten mit den nestteilen in seinem garten aufgehängt, da dürfen sie nun wohnen und die restliche brut aufziehen, bis es von allein zu ende geht! 

das nest war übrigens hinter der dämmung in einem hohlraum über dem rolladenkasten  
ist auf dem foto so gar nicht zu erkennen, deshalb nochmal mit pfeil


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

 Katja,

das war's denn ja wohl endgültig. 

Bis nächstes Jahr...???


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Bis nächstes Jahr...???





nene  

wenn wir auch nur eine hornissenkönigin bei dem versuch erwischen, hier ein nest zu bauen, rufe ich sofort den netten mann an, der holt sie dann ab und gut ist!


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

So mach das mal, Katja,

soll sich der nette Mann doch mit den Biestern 'rumplagen.

Ach, war dieser Herr vom NABU oder woher kam der?


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

genau dodi!

über NABU bekam ich x-namen in unserer umgebung!


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

Super, Katja,

gut zu wissen - falls wir mal dasselbe oder ein ähnliches Problem haben.

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen, hornissenfreien Abend!


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

 den hab ich, danke!

dir und jo das gleiche!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser hornissennest!!!*

 habe heute direkt neben unserem Teich, eine 
Mega-__ Hornisse vorgefunden,..  "vom Gesicht" sieht Sie etwas fremdartig aus,.. (o.k. ist ja auch tod),..
aber vielleicht wurde Sie ja auch irgendwie "Ex/importiert" (der (Lege?"-Stachel ist auch gut zu sehen
       
 
mfG. Micha


----------

